# Need a Honeysuckle FO.  Please recommend a supplier.



## safire_6 (Oct 8, 2009)

I LOVE strong scents.  Who would you recommend for Honeysuckle?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 8, 2009)

I have yet to find a honetsuckle I adore. I also can not find a peach or a coconut I can live with. Some scents are just harder to match  than others I guess.


----------



## miaow (Oct 9, 2009)

I impulsively bought 1 oz of Honeysuckle from Glory Bee Foods here in Eugene, OR. http://www.glorybeefoods.com  I don't know what honeysuckle smells like, but my mother says it's pretty close.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like WSP Sweet Honeysuckle, it's the only one I've liked so far.


----------



## SoapMedic (Oct 10, 2009)

I am in love with the Heavenly Honeysuckle from AromaHaven. (there are two, this one is the best). Very strong, very true and not too hard to work with (considering it is a floral.)


----------



## Kellye (Oct 17, 2009)

Cajun has a very nice honeysuckle also.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweetcakes Honeysuckle Hollow. Smells like the real thing(to my nose at any rate). I soap it at 2% & it's strong even then.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful. I've got a small bottle of Honeysuckle Hollow arriving this week.  :wink:


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 19, 2009)

let us know how it smells and does..k??


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a customer who was dying for the "right" honeysuckle so I bought all I could find LOL and tried them all. She chose Honeysuckle Vine from Mill Creek, saying it was perfect.
My favorite of what I tried though was "Morning Glory & Honeysuckle" from NG.


----------



## Mandarin (Oct 22, 2009)

> I really like WSP Sweet Honeysuckle, it's the only one I've liked so far.



It is so intersting how different noses are!  I do not like the Sweet Honeysuckle at all.  But I do love the Honeysuckle Hollow from WSP.


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2009)

I like Peak Honeysuckle.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 23, 2009)

twilightluver said:
			
		

> let us know how it smells and does..k??



The Honeysuckle Hollow smells very nice. I put some on the hand and then washed it off and the smell is lingering. Pretty close to the real thing I think. 

I don't know if I'm going to soap with it, although I suppose I should. I only bought the sample bottle. I might just make a tiny batch to see.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 31, 2009)

I just bought some Honeysuckle Hollow too, I really like it!  I've been looking for something that smells like Pottery Barn's Honeysuckle candles/diffusers and I think I found it!


----------

